# Make train horn louder



## robdog (Dec 27, 2018)

Using Bachman’s ezcommand can I make the train horn louder? Seems the choo choo and steam are loud but the horn is not very loud. Loco is Bachmann 2724 with dcc and sound. Can I adjust with ezcommand or do I need another device. I have the cv list just don’t know what to use to adjust. I’m new to dcc so excuse my perhaps beginners question 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Nope, sorry, but tho the EZ DCC controller is
simple and easy to use, it lacks the ability to
set CVs as would be required to make adjustments
to your loco's sound.

If you have a friend, Hobby Shop or train club
in your area, take the loco and ask them to use
their DCC controller to adjust your sound. Take
also the manual that came with the sound decoder
or loco.

Don


----------



## robdog (Dec 27, 2018)

Anyone know the least expensive way and what I need to do this (purchase myself) ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

The least expensive has already been suggested. A hobby shop nearby, hopefully, or someone in your area who would put your loco on his/her layout and change all the CV's that you want changed to the values you stipulate.

Or, get a programmer from several sources, or another DCC system for $150...ish.

SPROG: http://www.sprog.us.com/

others: https://tonystrains.com/store/dcc-sound-power/dcc-programmers

JMRI software...needs some other hardware to talk to your computer: http://jmri.sourceforge.net/help/en/html/apps/DecoderPro/

I have always maintained that I think it was 'small' of Bachmann to bring to market the EZ-DCC system. It's not crap, but it smells just like it as far as I am concerned. It won't allow the user to configure the decoder as decoders were ALL designed to be configured.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

I use the decoder doctor by MRC. I have a NCE system, but the decoder doctor is super easy to use. I picked my first up from micro mark, but after 5+ years it malfunctioned. Picked one up recently from Train World. I started with the Bachmann system, and it served its purpose.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

geez robdog, ya bought the cheapest DCC system and it doesn't do all the things you want it to do. Now you're asking for the cheapest way to make the sound louder. Ya haven't learned yet. Go cheap, be disappointed.


----------



## robdog (Dec 27, 2018)

My 9 year old son uses this set and I didn’t see the need to spend a lot of money on equipment. It came with the dcc set I purchased for him. 

I ordered an nce power pack so I will adjust from there. Was just trying to keep things on the cheap for my son he uses the set every day and when I’m at work needed to keep things easy for him until he is used to things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Robdog, you won't be disappointed with the NCE Power Cab. It's easy to use. There night be some areas where your son needs help, but most of it is pretty simple.


----------

